# iGénération... payant ?!



## pouppinou (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour au propriétaire du "Bouclard",

Ce matin je viens de voir que tous les sujets de iGénération (même ceux qui partent depuis MacG) sont devenus payants (je viens juste de m'en apercevoir).
Ça commence à sentir le roussi pour ma part. Et je ne crée pas ce thread pour vous dire ce que vous avez à faire, chacun prend ses responsabilités en tant qu'éditeur de contenu et lecteur (client).
Aussi, ne serait-il pas "généreux" de laisser au moins les articles iGénération affichés sur la page de MacG "gratuit" ?

Cordialement.

PS : Je ne suis pas cheminot, ne travaille pas à la RATP donc même si je fait grève cela passera inaperçu   
PS2 : La matinée commence de façon nostalgique, entre la passage payant d'une partie de "MacG" et la sublime chanson de  Léo Ferré qu'a posté @Jura39 et qui depuis tourne en boucle.
PS3 : Tiens !? Encore une nouveauté que je n'avais pas vu... mon thread est en "attente de modération". Mais ne créant pas tellement de thread, peut-être que je n'avais jamais fait attention et que sur le nouveau forum, cela devient plus "remarquable".


----------



## Anthony (20 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ce matin je viens de voir que tous les sujets de iGénération



Euh, non, pas « tous ».

*Cela fait sept ans que l'on répète la même chose : l'actualité que l'on trouve partout a vocation à rester gratuite, l'information que l'on ne trouve que chez nous est payante.*

On pouvait la payer indirectement par la publicité ou directement par l'abonnement, qui existe depuis 2012. Avec la montée en puissance des bloqueurs de publicité, les difficultés du marché, les changements du fonctionnement des navigateurs, et la difficulté de faire de la publicité qui respecte la vie privée des lecteurs, il est difficile de maintenir le paiement indirect par la publicité. Donc l'information, l'analyse, les exclus, les gros tests, les explications, les reportages, les dossiers, bref tous les trucs qui justifient nos cartes de presse, sont maintenant derrière un _paywall_. On a annoncé la couleur depuis plusieurs années (même à la télé !), on a lancé un projet rien que ça l'an dernier, et depuis plusieurs mois on a prévenu quels articles passeraient derrière le _paywall_ avec l'icône en forme de couronne.

Les actus « bêtes et méchantes », elles, restent gratuites.



pouppinou a dit:


> PS3 : Tiens !? Encore une nouveauté que je n'avais pas vu... mon thread est en "attente de modération". Mais ne créant pas tellement de thread, peut-être que je n'avais jamais fait attention et que sur le nouveau forum, cela devient plus "remarquable".



Pas non plus une nouveauté : depuis des années, tous les sujets du forum « A propos de MacGeneration » sont en modération _a priori_.


----------



## pouppinou (21 Décembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Cela fait sept ans que l'on répète la même chose : l'actualité que l'on trouve partout a vocation à rester gratuite, l'information que l'on ne trouve que chez nous est payante.


Alors il va falloir que je joue au loto car c'est la première fois que je tombe sur un article payant.  

C'est bien pour ça que je disais "à ma connaissance". Donc merci pour ces éclaircissements et désolé pour cette montée en tension.

Ne serait-il donc pas possible de faire en sorte que ceux qui n'ont pas de bloqueur de pub ne soient pas pénalisés comme le font d'autres sites dans d'autres domaines (certain même refuse l'accès à certaines pages si ils détectent un bloqueur de pub) ? Sinon c'est double peine.

Tout ceci n'est à placer que dans un échange cordial. Aucune aigreur ou jugement de ma part. Il ne faut y voir rien d'autre ce pourquoi un forum est fait, c'est à dire échanger des avis, des idées et plus si affinité.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## Anthony (21 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Alors il va falloir que je joue au loto car c'est la première fois que je tombe sur un article payant.



Comme je le dis dans mon message, le _paywall_ est actif depuis quelques jours seulement. Mais c’est le dernier acte d’une politique qu’on a mis en place depuis sept ans, et ça fait plus d’un an que l’on a annoncé le _paywall_.



pouppinou a dit:


> Ne serait-il donc pas possible de faire en sorte que ceux qui n'ont pas de bloqueur de pub



Pour repérer ceux qui n’utilisent pas de bloqueur, il faut repérer ceux qui utilisent un bloqueur, car les bloqueurs sont toujours plus perfectionnés et sont de plus en plus discrets. Or nous avons décidé depuis longtemps d’arrêter de jouer au jeu du chat et de la souris. Le temps que l’on passe à détecter les bloqueurs, c’est le temps qu’on ne passe pas à améliorer nos apps et nos sites, c'est le temps qu’on ne passe pas à développer des outils pour faciliter notre travail de journalistes. Nous n’avons ni le temps ni les moyens de concevoir un système en douze étapes qui ferait la différence entre les lecteurs qui bloquent les publicités, les lecteurs qui payent un abonnement, les lecteurs qui ne bloquent pas les publicités, les lecteurs qui bloquent les publicités mais utilisent Brave et promis-juré un jour on recevra trois centimes de compensation sous forme d’une cryptomonnaie byzantine, les lecteurs qui ne bloquent pas les publicités mais bloquent les systèmes de pistage qui peuvent affecter certaines publicités (mon cas), les lecteurs qui nous lisent dans un navigateur qui ne prend pas en charge JavaScript, et les lecteurs qui payent un abonnement et voudraient en plus voir de la pub (oui, on a reçu des demandes dans ce sens). Donc nous avons fait simple, et c'est probablement plus facile à comprendre pour tout le monde.


----------



## pouppinou (21 Décembre 2019)

Ok. C'est pas grave.
Mais juste pour vous aider dans votre verrouillage de vos articles. Il faudrait protéger votre codage, car n'importe qui peut le lire malgré tout, et les articles dits réservés aux abonnés sont finalement lisibles par tout le monde.
Moi je dis ça c'est pour vous, c'est dommage de mettre autant d'efforts pour pas grand chose finalement.

Exemple l'article sur le test effectué sur l'AW série 5
https://www.watchgeneration.fr/tests/2019/12/test-de-lapple-watch-series-5-edition-en-titane...


EDIT : Vous faites pas le MacG bounty ? Avec comme prime un an d'abonnement gratuit ?


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Exemple l'article sur le test effectué sur l'AW série 5


Chut, faut pas le dire.


----------



## Anthony (21 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> EDIT : Vous faites pas le MacG bounty ? Avec comme prime un an d'abonnement gratuit ?



Ça pourrait être amusant, mais ça va pas durer longtemps


----------



## fgfdgd (21 Décembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Comme je le dis dans mon message, le _paywall_ est actif depuis quelques jours seulement. Mais c’est le dernier acte d’une politique qu’on a mis en place depuis sept ans, et ça fait plus d’un an que l’on a annoncé le _paywall_.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour repérer ceux qui n’utilisent pas de bloqueur, il faut repérer ceux qui utilisent un bloqueur, car les bloqueurs sont toujours plus perfectionnés et sont de plus en plus discrets. Or nous avons décidé depuis longtemps d’arrêter de jouer au jeu du chat et de la souris. Le temps que l’on passe à détecter les bloqueurs, c’est le temps qu’on ne passe pas à améliorer nos apps et nos sites, c'est le temps qu’on ne passe pas à développer des outils pour faciliter notre travail de journalistes. Nous n’avons ni le temps ni les moyens de concevoir un système en douze étapes qui ferait la différence entre les lecteurs qui bloquent les publicités, les lecteurs qui payent un abonnement, les lecteurs qui ne bloquent pas les publicités, les lecteurs qui bloquent les publicités mais utilisent Brave et promis-juré un jour on recevra trois centimes de compensation sous forme d’une cryptomonnaie byzantine, les lecteurs qui ne bloquent pas les publicités mais bloquent les systèmes de pistage qui peuvent affecter certaines publicités (mon cas), les lecteurs qui nous lisent dans un navigateur qui ne prend pas en charge JavaScript, et les lecteurs qui payent un abonnement et voudraient en plus voir de la pub (oui, on a reçu des demandes dans ce sens). Donc nous avons fait simple, et c'est probablement plus facile à comprendre pour tout le monde.



J’adore Macg et je veux pas être méchant, mais vous n’avez pratiquement aucune exclusivité, donc comment justifiez vous cette abonnement?


----------



## fgfdgd (21 Décembre 2019)

*hormis le modèle économique...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> J’adore Macg et je veux pas être méchant, mais vous n’avez pratiquement aucune exclusivité, donc comment justifiez vous cette abonnement?


Ben… les articles écrits par un journaliste, c'est la propriété du journaliste/journal, qui du coup choisi le modèle économique qui lui convient ?

En attendant, merci à *pouppinou* d'avoir initié ce fil qui m'a rappelé d'aller lire les articles de iGénération


----------



## philfamb (22 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Loin de moi l‘idée de penser que vous avez tord de faire payer vos articles.  Tout travail mérite un salaire.

Mais payer pour avoir des articles sur « Pourquoi (et comment) Apple pourrait supprimer le port Lightning de l’iPhone », je ne pense pas que je vais le faire. De ce fait, j’ai désinstallé de mon iPad et iPhone les apps MacG. 

Bonne continuation à l’équipe MacG.


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

J’ai tenté une inscription pour profiter pendant 7 jours des articles maintenant payants , mais mon compte a été immédiatement bloqué. J’annule immédiatement la période d’essai avant d’oublier... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji27]


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2019)

[ presque hors sujet ]

domicilié à deux pas de Macgé un seul item m'intéresse, saurez-vous deviner lequel ?




[ fin du hors sujet ]

_une piste ci-dessous..._








_bonne continuation au Club iGen_


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben… les articles écrits par un journaliste, c'est la propriété du journaliste/journal, qui du coup choisi le modèle économique qui lui convient ?
> 
> En attendant, merci à *pouppinou* d'avoir initié ce fil qui m'a rappelé d'aller lire les articles de iGénération



Moi je suis prêt à payer si il ya des vraies exclusivités...entre autres, des testes produits Apple avant 01net et LesNums, des testes produits et logiciels non sponsorisés (VPN, liseuses, montres connectées, accessoires) et que iGeneration/MacG devienne un lanceur de rumeurs...


----------



## PJG (22 Décembre 2019)

Je ne vois pas les articles payant...
J'espère ne pas devoir payer pour cet article > "*Oui, le Mac Pro peut râper du fromage*"


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> [ presque hors sujet ]
> 
> domicilié à deux pas de Macgé un seul item m'intéresse, saurez-vous deviner lequel ?
> 
> ...



Une soirée en tête à tête avec le CEO d’igen pour 150 000?


----------



## Anthony (23 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> J’adore Macg et je veux pas être méchant, mais vous n’avez pratiquement aucune exclusivité, donc comment justifiez vous cette abonnement?



« Pratiquement » : rien que ces dernières semaines, on a trouvé la première illustration du MacBook Pro 16", on a été les premiers à remarquer l’officialisation du départ de Jony Ive, on a été les premiers à lever les doutes sur l’origine des Mac Pro vendus hors des États-Unis, on a annoncé le lancement d'un _bundle_ de services Apple en interne. Des infos comme ça, qui sont reprises par tous nos confrères ou presque, on en a plusieurs par mois. Cette année, j'ai passé plus de 90 % de mon temps sur des contenus exclusifs — des reportages, des dossiers, des interviews, des analyses, des tests en profondeur, que tu ne trouves que chez nous.



fgfdgd a dit:


> J’ai tenté une inscription pour profiter pendant 7 jours des articles maintenant payants , mais mon compte a été immédiatement bloqué. J’annule immédiatement la période d’essai avant d’oublier... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji27]



Et à aucun moment, tu te dis que c’est probablement un bug, et que tu peux envoyer un mail pour 1) que l’on soit au courant 2) que l’on règle ton problème ? -> support@mgig.fr



fgfdgd a dit:


> des testes produits Apple avant 01net et LesNums



« Avant » : ça sert à quoi, d'être le premier à publier un test, à part le faire moins bien que les autres ? Je suis celui qui réalise le plus de tests chez nous, et je prends mon temps, et je t'assure que ça fait des tests plus complets et mieux informés que ceux (de la plupart) des confrères. « Tester », ça n'est pas simplement répéter la fiche technique.


----------



## Boboss29 (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

je suis Macgé depuis des années, et depuis peu quelle surprise de voir qu'il y a des articles réservés aux membres Premium. Soit, je décide donc de m'y abonner, est nouvelle surprise, le prix de l'abonnement !

Presque plus cher qu'un abonnement  d'un magazine papier !

Je ne suis pas contre le fait de payer, mais pas à ce prix... Et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul. Un abonnement à 20 euros l'année m'aurait paru correct, mais le prix que vous demandez est bien trop élevé.

Désolé mais à ce prix là, je ne vous soutiens pas.

Un conseil, baissez votre abonnement, vous aurez beaucoup plus de premium à vous soutenir... ou proposez une grille de soutien : gratuit avec pub, 10 euros avec pub (mais je soutiens), 20 euros moins de pub, 30 euros sans pub, et prix max premium à 50 euros (j'ai de l'argent pour soutenir mac gé )

Malgré tout, bonne continuation, j'apprécie la qualité de votre site.. Mais comme je ne suis pas prêt à mettre autant d'argent, je ne lis pas les articles premium, mais comme vous ne proposez  pas d'autres formules, bah vous n'avez du coup 0 de ma part (et idem de la part de ceux qui pensent pareil).

Ce n'est pas une question de revenus, juste une question de ce que je suis prêt à mettre pour vous soutenir...


----------



## Anthony (9 Janvier 2020)

Je fusionne les sujets, et donc voir mes réponses précédentes.



Boboss29 a dit:


> Presque plus cher qu'un abonnement  d'un magazine papier !



Cela tombe bien : notre rédaction est plus grande que celle de la plupart des magazines, et l'on produit du contenus absolument tous les jours. Nous sommes un journal, c'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Les _blockeur_s de pub ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient depuis "Safari + Catalina"
Les  bons articles sont payants et on se tape de pub, on va finir par s'ennuyer sur MacG ..... Dommage.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Une bonne partie des articles du jour MacG non payants , sont (viennent de?) sur 9to5mac.


----------



## Boboss29 (9 Janvier 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je fusionne les sujets, et donc voir mes réponses précédentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Cela tombe bien : notre rédaction est plus grande que celle de la plupart des magazines, et l'on produit du contenus absolument tous les jours. Nous sommes un journal, c'est aussi simple que cela.


Je ne dénigre pas votre travail, loin de là, je trouve juste que c'est devenu élitiste. Un magazine papier, se conserve, se prête, s'archive, peut se consulter aussi dans les médiathèques, quand la presse virtuelle elle peut s'effacer du jour au lendemain. Je ne parle pas du travail, je parle du support. Et votre prix, moi qui vous suit depuis presque 10 ans, est bien trop élevé. à 20 euros l'année, j'aurais surement pris l'abo, là non désolé. Tant pis pour moi, je n'ai qu'à être plus riche pour continuer à vous suivre.


----------



## Madalvée (9 Janvier 2020)

Du jour au lendemain ? Je vais encore fouiller dans les archives d'il y a 20 ans…

Le fait de voir les articles réservés m'a montré la réelle plus-value du club iGen, pour l'instant je suis sur d'enchaîner mon pack de lancement 2 ans avec un abonnement.


----------



## Anthony (10 Janvier 2020)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Un magazine papier, se conserve, se prête, s'archive, peut se consulter aussi dans les médiathèques, quand la presse virtuelle elle peut s'effacer du jour au lendemain.



L'historien que je suis, qui travaille sur des sources à peine centenaires mais déjà difficilement lisibles et toujours mal documentées, sourit avec compassion.



Boboss29 a dit:


> Tant pis pour moi, je n'ai qu'à être plus riche pour continuer à vous suivre.



Si tu perçois la prime d'activité ou l'AAH, tu peux bénéficier d'un tarif spécifique.


----------



## Boboss29 (21 Février 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> L'historien que je suis, qui travaille sur des sources à peine centenaires mais déjà difficilement lisibles et toujours mal documentées, sourit avec compassion.



Effectivement, le jour où macgé s'arrête, je vois mal comment seront disponibles les archives. Je ne fais pas l'apologie du papier (je lis beaucoup sur Ipad et liseuse que de livres papiers), je dis juste que le modèle numérique n'a pas à se calquer sur leurs tarifs...
Je suis bibliothécaire et j'ai accès a des magazines assez anciens (dernièrement j'ai pu feuilleter des Rock N folK des années 70/80 par exemple).




> Si tu perçois la prime d'activité ou l'AAH, tu peux bénéficier d'un tarif spécifique.


Non, je suis salarié, mais je n'ai pas le budget pour prendre un abonnement à l'année chez macgé tout simplement, du moins à ce tarif. Je n'exclu pas éventuellement de me prendre un mois par-ci par-là de temps en temps pour lire vos dossiers (qui ont l'air de qualité), mais sincèrement, vous auriez fait un abonnement annuel moins cher (allez 20 euros), vous aurez surement touché plus de monde... Je ne critique pas le modèle payant dans son fond, mais dans sa forme que je trouve très (trop) cher.


----------



## codemfr (18 Janvier 2021)

je n étais pas venu depuis belle lurette.

quand je vois la « hautaine froideur » des réponses du modérateur dans ce fil, je suis bien triste...


----------

